# Condiment sauce?



## my_psychosis (Apr 12, 2010)

I inherited an old cook book. Copy right 1961.

Anyway several of the recipes call for "Bottled thick condiment sauce"

I have no idea what they mean. Does anybody here know?

Please and thank you.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 12, 2010)

I did a quick Google search and got A-1 steak sauce in one hit and soy sauce in another and different others in each hit.  So you'll have to try to deduce the sauce from the recipe. 

If you could post a couple of recipe names along with their ingredient lists, we might be able to guess.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, a condiment is something to enhance the flavor of something else. For instance, the following list of condiments aren't meant to be eaten by themselves, but added to something else to make it taste different or better.

Condiments (not all inclusive, of course);

Salt, pepper, ketchup, mustard, salad dressing, tartar sauce, relishes, dipping sauces, etc.


----------



## my_psychosis (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok Thanks

One recipe is an onion sauce

Melt 1/4 cup butter, add 3 cups sliced onions, cook untill deep brown. Add 2 cups boiling water, 1 tsp "bottled thick condiment sauce" stir. 
Combine 1/4 c cold water with cornstarch add to onion mixture, stir and cook till thick. Salt and peper to taste.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Apr 12, 2010)

I also googled it and came up with any kind of thick condiment in a bottle.. Ketchup,A-1, salad dressings etc... I'm with Andy tell us more about the recipe and perhaps we can figure it out together...


----------



## mcnerd (Apr 12, 2010)

For 1 teaspoon you could use just about any of the condiment sauces already mentioned.  Most of the condiment sauces contains a spicy tomato mixture in a vinegar solution so 1 teaspoon of any of them would provide a subtle flavor boost.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 12, 2010)

my_psychosis said:


> Ok Thanks
> 
> One recipe is an onion sauce
> 
> ...



My first reaction was Worcestershire Sauce.  Then I saw it was supposed to be thick so I thought of A-1 Sauce.  

I'd go with the Worcestershire and use chicken or beef broth instead of the water.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok so that recipe sounds like the onions you would put on a hotdog so I would probebly go with ketchup.. I think I will try it this week and will report back...


----------



## vagriller (Apr 12, 2010)

My default condiment sauce would have to be chipotle mayo, or chipotle mixed with sour cream. Pretty sure that's not what the cookbook author was referring to though, but it's what I would use!


----------



## my_psychosis (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks everybody. I kinda figured I would just have to guess by the rest of the recipe. It's just that there are so many condiments to choose from. I think I'll just try different things till I like it.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Apr 12, 2010)

my_psychosis said:


> Thanks everybody. I kinda figured I would just have to guess by the rest of the recipe. It's just that there are so many condiments to choose from. I think I'll just try different things till I like it.



Well please let us know, and good luck...


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 12, 2010)

In this recipe my guess is ketchup.  It is the default in a lot of sauce recipes - and the word "thick" rules out Worcestershire.  A1 has a bolder taste and in cooking is not used so much (more for putting on steaks).  But that is just IMHO.

Hope it helps!


----------



## luvs (Apr 12, 2010)

i'd use worchestershire sauce.


----------

